

Show HN: Call Congress, a calling server for activists by taskforce.is - sinak
https://github.com/tfrce/call-congress

======
sinak
You can test it live by calling (415) 413-4137 or by adding your phone number
to the end of this URL:

[http://162.242.163.35/create?campaignId=default&userPhone=](http://162.242.163.35/create?campaignId=default&userPhone=)

